#  Chat Ecke >   Hilft Traubenkernöl bei Neurodermitis? >

## dabar

Hallo, 
 kennt ihr Traubenkernöl? Ich habe davon vor einigen Monaten gehört und es soll sehr gut sein für verschiedene Dinge. Hilft es auch bei Neurodermitis, hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?
 Mein Bruder hat Neurodermitis und nichts hilft ihm wirklich, da wollte ich mal nachfragen ob es natürliche Mittel gibt die vielleicht helfen?
 Über das Traubenkernöl habe ich gehört das es für die Haut sehr gut sein soll, stimmt das? 
 Danke und lG

----------


## Läuft

Ich habe das Traubenkernöl bis jetzt bestimmt schon fünf mal gekauft, ich bin begeistert von dem Öl, seit dem ich es verwende strahlt mein Gesicht und ich hatte seit Monaten keinen Pickel mehr. Ob es auch bei Neurodermitis hilft kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich es selber keine Erfahrung mit Neurodermitis habe. Versuchen kann man es mal, es kann nicht schaden. Hier kannst du auch mehr über die Anwendung mit dem Traubenkernöl lesen http://www.traubenkernoel.net/traubenkernoel-anwendung/. Ich habe gehört das bei Neurodermitis auch Umschläge aus Teebaumöl oder Lavendel helfen können.

----------


## Mario777

Borretschöl soll für Neurodermitis sehr gut sein. https://www.oelmuehle-solling.de/ind...mart&Itemid=51 
lg

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo , 
nun bei Neurodermittis sollte man u.a. auch Öle verwenden die desinfizierend und beruhigend wirken wie das bereits genannte Lavendelöl. Man kann es auch mischen z.B. mit Mandelöl oder Weizenkeimöl. Bei Manchen hilft auch eine Vitamin B12 Salbe. 
Es hat vor Jahren eine Sendung im WDR gegeben Hobbythek. Da wurde gezeigt wie man selbst Creme udgl. herstellt. Der Vorteil man weis was drin ist. Ja und so eine Creme ist in ca. fünf Minuten fertig. und hält ca. 14 Tage .drei Wochen im Internet kenne ich zwei Anbieter die die Rohstoffe dazu liefern wo man sicher sein kann das die OK sind. Wer mag kann z.B. auch Jojobaöl (ist eigentlich ein Wachs) odgl. verwenden.  
Denn das Problem bei diesen Hauterkrankungen ist die Trockenheit der betroffenen Hautbereiche nach dem Kratzen können da Bakterien eintreten und das Ganze deutlich verschlimmern. Dies trifft vor allem im Winter zu. (Sonne ..).  
Viele Grüsse StefanD. 
Bad Windsheim Franken eine Therme mit Salzwasser ähnlich Toten Meer.

----------


## aviendha

Am besten durchprobieren, würde ich sagen. Es gibt da eine Menge, die man schon oben erwähnt hat. Über Traubenkernöl und Lavendel habe ich auch gute Feedbacks gehört  :Smiley:

----------


## zabaione

Ich selbst habe Traubenkernöl noch nicht verwendet, habe aber auch schon gehört, dass er sehr gut für die Haut sein soll. Würd ich einfach mal ausprobieren an seiner Stelle..

----------


## Heike79

Hast du es inzwischen ausprobiert? Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen...Ich habe zwar kein Neurodermitis aber sehr trockene und empfindliche Haut und suche immer nach natürlichen Mitteln

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo 
Ich würde es an einer Strelle ausprobieren. Denke so pauschal kann man keine Antwort geben. Um es nicht zu verschlimmern, eine kleine Stelle ausprobieren und wenns hilft, klar weitermachen . So würde ichs mit unterschiedlichen Ölen versuchen.  
LG

----------


## Wissenjäger

Ist nicht schlecht.  :Smiley:

----------

